# تفاصيل انشائية (صرف صحي)



## الاصلى (25 فبراير 2008)

تفعيلا لاقتراح الاخ المهندس / مصطفى الوكيل​ 
اليكم تفاصيل انشائية تخص المهتمين والعاملين بالصرف الصحي
تفاصيل (مانهول -مطبق - manhole -غرفة تفتيش)​ 
ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


ملفات من اضافة الحاج فوزى البينا

http://www.mediafire.com/?e7pc23he6j65c4i 
​ 
بالنسبة لموضوع الحفر المكشوف
لم تعد هناك مشكلة بالتنفيذ بهذا الاسلوب مع وجود المياة الجوفية ( في مصر يتم انشاء محطات الرفع بالتغويص وذلك لقرب محطات الرفع بالقرب من المباني السكنية )
وارجو من الاخوة المهندسين المصريين بتزويدنا بمخططات بيارة محطة ضخ تنفذ بالتغويص وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بشرح طريقة التنفيذ 
وسوف اضع بالمنتدىقريبا ان شاء الله عدة طرق للحفر المكشوف حتى 14 متر مع وجود مياة جوفية
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



ماكينة لحام الانابيب البولي اثيلين​


----------



## الاصلى (25 فبراير 2008)

نوع آخر من المناهل
http://www.4shared.com/file/38888890/2adcc043/MANHOLE.html


----------



## الاصلى (25 فبراير 2008)

تابع المناهل (تفاصيل اخرى لمانهول مبطن من الداخل والخارج بالفيبر جلاس)
http://www.4shared.com/file/38911187/1936a170/typmanhole_detail.html


----------



## مقبل على الحياة (25 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل و الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا خيرا ان شاء الله.


----------



## الاصلى (25 فبراير 2008)

تابع المناهل( تفاصيل مصيدة مياة امطار-catch basin detail) اتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/file/38912363/91e93367/catch_basin_detail.html


----------



## الاصلى (25 فبراير 2008)

نوع آخر من المناهل (مانهول من الفيبر جلاس بالكامل)
fiberglas manhole
http://www.4shared.com/file/38913670/af8cf612/Typical_Details_fiberglas_manhole_.html


----------



## هشام ابوشوك (25 فبراير 2008)

{ و إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم } 
سلمت يداك وصلحت ذريتك


----------



## الاصلى (25 فبراير 2008)

غرفة محابس رئيسية (1)
valve chamber-mech

http://www.4shared.com/file/38934156/96814cf9/valve_chamber-mech.html
غرفة محبس
GATEVALVE CHAMBER
http://www.4shared.com/file/38888906/13bfb408/GATEVALVE_CHAMBER_2.html


----------



## الاصلى (25 فبراير 2008)

غرفة محبس غسيل
Washout Valve chamber
http://www.4shared.com/file/38935576/1b02e1c2/Washout_Valve_chamber.html


----------



## mas_eg75 (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walead4z (26 فبراير 2008)

*طلب تفاصيل مشتت الطاقة*

مشكورين على هذة التافصيل ولكني بحاجة الى تفاصيل مشتت الطاقة في المنهول (غرفة التفتيش ) عندما يكون فرق الارتفاع بين نقطتين اكثر من 25م وبمسافة مائلة قدرها 200م ومطلوب توزيع منهولات ضمن هذة المسافة لذلك احتاج الى مشتت الطاقة داخل المنهول لتهدئة الجريان عند النزول الى اوطاء نقطة واكون متشكر يا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (26 فبراير 2008)

تسلم اخي العزيز من كل مكروه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاصلى (26 فبراير 2008)

مشتت الطاقة- سقوط خلفي - backdrop- (بالمناهل)
وان اردت صور لهذة التفاصيل ارسل لي عنوانك وسازودك بمجموعة صور لمشتت الطاقة


http://www.4shared.com/file/39010431/2cae227c/bacdrop.html


----------



## الاصلى (26 فبراير 2008)

تفاصيل اخرى لمشتت الطاقة - السقوطالخلفي
http://www.4shared.com/file/39016547/ae252465/backdrop.html


----------



## الاصلى (26 فبراير 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/39018036/707737ec/precast.html
تفاصيل انشاءية لمجموعة مناهل سابقة التجهيز precast


----------



## الاصلى (29 فبراير 2008)

تفاصيل غرفة تخفيض سرعة التدفق وتوضع هنذة الغرفة عادة عند نهاية خط الضخ ( خط الطرد ) 
REDUCE VELOCITY CHAMBER
http://www.4shared.com/file/38888786/d1f8130a/REDUCE_VELOCITY_CHAMBER_2.html


----------



## الاصلى (29 فبراير 2008)

تفاصيل كتل تثبيت اكواع ومشتركات للاقطار الصغيرة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39354513/d2208dc/_2__suport.html


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وكثر الله من أمثالك ..


----------



## م. زيد (1 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## newart (1 مارس 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور والاصلي أصلي


----------



## م محسن (1 مارس 2008)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## الاصلى (1 مارس 2008)

تفاصيل محطة رفع - محطة ضخ (تنفذ بالحفر المكشوف ) (محطة رفع لعدد 2 طلمبة تصرفات صغيرة )
PUMPSTATION
http://www.4shared.com/file/39436815/d4d53329/PUMPSTATION-.html
بالنسبة لموضوع الحفر المكشوف
لم تعد هناك مشكلة بالتنفيذ بهذا الاسلوب مع وجود المياة الجوفية ( في مصر يتم انشاء محطات الرفع بالتغويص وذلك لقرب محطات الرفع بالقرب من المباني السكنية )
وارجو من الاخوة المهندسين المصريين بتزويدنا بمخططات بيارة محطة ضخ تنفذ بالتغويص وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بشرح طريقة التنفيذ 
وسوف اضع بالمنتدىقريبا ان شاء الله عدة طرق للحفر المكشوف حتى 14 متر مع وجود مياة جوفية


----------



## عماد داود (1 مارس 2008)

الزميل العزيز نرجو عرض معلومات متوفرة لديكم عن المناهيل وتصميماتها وانواعها شاكراهتمامكم ونعاونكم والله يوفقكم


----------



## eng.amani (1 مارس 2008)

عفوا هل يتوفر لديكم ملفا خاصا بهذه الامور مجتمعه 
احتاج ايضا صور للتركيبات الصحية في المنشات


----------



## الاصلى (1 مارس 2008)

فاصل انشائي
كل اللى فات في ملف واحد
ولاتنسوا دعائكم لاخواننا في غزة
http://www.4shared.com/file/39447295/1b078782/__online.html


----------



## اركان الزبيدي (2 مارس 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــورررررررررررر اخي


----------



## خالد الغنيم (2 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ... موضوع هام وأكثر من رائع


----------



## الاصلى (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا للاخوة الكرام


----------



## Al-Maher (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (4 مايو 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

شكرا أخي الكريم
مهندس أبو مؤمن

:78:


----------



## الاصلى (5 مايو 2008)

التفاصيل الانشائية للغرف الملحقة بمواقع ابار المياة
غرفة الحارس
http://www.4shared.com/file/46451172/fd208e6a/GARD_HOUSE.html


----------



## الاصلى (5 مايو 2008)

التفاصيل الانشائيةللغرف الملحقة بمواقع ابار المياة
غرفة الكلور
http://www.4shared.com/file/46451763/97b1f30f/_2__WATER_WELL___CHLORATION_ROOM.html


----------



## ahmedhien (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذة التفاصيل الجميلة وعايز من فضلك تفصيلة لمناهول خاصة بمصيدةالزيوت الشجوم


----------



## abdullah1341 (5 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاصلى (5 مايو 2008)

Oil & grease chamber
مصيدة الزيوت والشحوم داخل المانهول
http://www.4shared.com/file/46556118/1d242bee/Oil__grease_chamber.html


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (7 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الله ممتاز .... سمعت عن المانهول و غرف المحابس و الآن أراهم شكرا لك


----------



## راسم النعيمي (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خيروجعلها في ميزان حسناتك جهد مشكووووور


----------



## newart (24 مايو 2008)

فعلاً صدق من قال الاصلي أصلي
الف شكر على الكنز المفيد


----------



## newart (3 يوليو 2008)




----------



## mhmdfred (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## محمددنيا (5 يوليو 2008)

ايه يا عم الحلاوة دى وشكرا


----------



## ziad (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب يا طيب


----------



## عصام المزوغي (11 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الاصلى (11 يوليو 2008)

خذ فكرة عن طلمبات الرفع الحلزونية 
وهناك المزيد لم يريد تفاصيل اكثر
http://www.4shared.com/file/54737552/bf958d51/det_wall_upp_slab_screw.html


----------



## walead4z (17 أغسطس 2008)

*مساعدة مستعجلة*

ممكن ان تعطوني مواصفات هندسية عن تصميم مجاري للمباني وشبكة المياه


----------



## الاصلى (18 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/59510748/8ed72a72/handbook_on_plumbing_installation_for_buildings.html
handbook_on_plumbing_installation_for_buildings


----------



## اشرف العراقي (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي وفقك الله


----------



## ابو سليم الجهني (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نورا حسين (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
طلب مستعجل جدا
اريد تفاصيل انشائيه عن مصيدة الزيوت


----------



## الاصلى (21 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/59905274/d7fbee88/fire_hydrant.html
طفايات الحريق على خطوط شبكة المياة


----------



## الاصلى (21 أغسطس 2008)

نورا حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طلب مستعجل جدا
> اريد تفاصيل انشائيه عن مصيدة الزيوت


اسف لعدم تمكنى من تلبية طلبك


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع لاهميتة في التفاصيل الخاصة باعمال الصرف والمياه.


----------



## الاصلى (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للمهندس عصام رزق
وهدية لك صورة مهمة جدا للعاملين في مجال المياة


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جاري التحميل


----------



## الاصلى (27 أغسطس 2008)

ماكينة لحام الانابيب البولي اثيلين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تم فتح الموضوع لتعم الفائدة
ونامل ان يقوم صاحب الموضوع الأصلى بمراجعة الروابط لاعادة رفع اى رابط تالف


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا سنا الاسلام


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا سنا الاسلام


 
وجزانا واياكم خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hassanaki (17 فبراير 2010)

نعجز عن ايجاد عبارات الشكر والتقدير التي يمكن البوح بها
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هل يوجد تفاصيل محطات معالجة صرف صحي


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (17 فبراير 2010)

والله يااخي القلب والضمير والعقل عاجز عن الشكر 000جزاك الله عنا كل خير
ياريت لو في عندك تفاصيل تصميم الشبكة والاقطار المستخدمة وحياك الله وبياك


----------



## خالد قدورة (18 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جدا قيم. مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ahmed-567 (6 مارس 2010)

اشكرك جزيلا على هذا المجهود وربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## engyy (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdyamdb (15 مارس 2010)

thank u very much, kindly the first file is deleted, plz reupload it again. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (15 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير بجد


----------



## أحمد هنون (17 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (20 أبريل 2010)

magdyamdb قال:


> thank u very much, kindly the first file is deleted, plz reupload it again. best regards. dr. magdy


حظك حلو كنت محتفظ بروابط هذا الموضوع الرائع
لو يسمح لي الاخ الاصلي
http://www.4shared.com/photo/d1vWJcxO/typmanhole_detail.html


----------



## محمد 977 (20 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب
مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب


----------



## halim82 (20 أبريل 2010)

مجهود كبير جداااا جداااا شكرااااا


----------



## anoor1 (21 أبريل 2010)

طلب بما انك مهتم بالصرف الصحي 
نرجو منك افادتنا بكيفية التصميم ببرنامج السيوركاد وغيره من البرامج التي لها علاقة بالصرف الصحي 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 مايو 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس الاصلى ..
لكن مدة الروابط انتهت فنرجو من أحد المشرفين اعادة الرفع أو أحد الزملاء حتى لو على ملف واحد للسرعة
*_


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

جميل الصور


----------



## mn_nor_nm (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا بش مهندس ،انا مهندسة جديدة ومحتاجة الي كل ما يخص مشاريع الصرف الصحي ولكن الروابط لاتشتغل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مايو 2010)

mn_nor_nm قال:


> شكرا بش مهندس ،انا مهندسة جديدة ومحتاجة الي كل ما يخص مشاريع الصرف الصحي ولكن الروابط لاتشتغل



_*هل من مجيب حتى لو بالنفى أو أن البحث جارى ... مع كل التقدير للمشرفين الأجلاء*_


----------



## struct-eng (17 مايو 2010)

ياريت اىحد يعيد الروافع تانى ويكسب فينا ثواب


----------



## أبو العز عادل (17 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت نزلهن على موقع أخر و جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.ahmedsh (18 مايو 2010)

الارتباطات غير صالحه ياريت ترفعهم مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (18 مايو 2010)

up>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## civilwalid (25 مايو 2010)

الارتبط اصبح غير فعال ممكن اعادة تنزيلة


----------



## خالد طة (25 مايو 2010)

الروابط كاها لا تعمل رجاء رفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد 977 (26 مايو 2010)

*مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 

الف الف الف شكر 

تسلم الأيادي
و نطمع بالمزيد من التفاصيل الإنشائية الدقيقة


----------



## م الجراني (26 مايو 2010)

ارتباط الملفات غير صالح ..................................


----------



## mbakir88 (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## odwan (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (27 مايو 2010)

نظرا لعدم تجاوب الاخ المهندس الاصلي صاحب الموضوع ولا نعلم ظروفه 
فلو سمحت لنا ادارة الملتقي برفع المرفقات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع علي سيرفر الملتقي ان امكن لان كل هذة المرفقات مخزنة علي جهازي 
لذا ننتظر موافقة الادارة


----------



## hanyzaiton (27 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## no_way (28 مايو 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل نرجو من الاخوه اللذين قاموا بالتحميل رفع المواد مرة اخرى لاحتياجى الضرورى لها


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (29 مايو 2010)

*بعض المرفقات*

بعض المرفقات


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (29 مايو 2010)

*استكمال المرفقات*

استكمال المرفقات


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (29 مايو 2010)

*الجزء الاخير لدي حاليا*

الجزء الاخير لدي حاليا


----------



## no_way (2 يونيو 2010)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> الجزء الاخير لدي حاليا



جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الغالى


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (2 يونيو 2010)

Reduce velocity chamber_2


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أغسطس 2010)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> نظرا لعدم تجاوب الاخ المهندس الاصلي صاحب الموضوع ولا نعلم ظروفه
> فلو سمحت لنا ادارة الملتقي برفع المرفقات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع علي سيرفر الملتقي ان امكن لان كل هذة المرفقات مخزنة علي جهازي
> لذا ننتظر موافقة الادارة





الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> بعض المرفقات





الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> استكمال المرفقات





الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> الجزء الاخير لدي حاليا





الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> reduce velocity chamber_2



تم اعادة رفع المرفقات على رابط ميديافير ووضعه بالمشاركة الاصلية مع التاكد من الروابط الاصلية لحذف التالف منها


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## abu 7assan (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هالمجهود الطيب


----------

